# What kind of fish do u have and wat size tank



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

I was just wondering what kind of fish everyone had and what size tank are they in.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, welcome to the board.
Do you mean livebearers or general fish? I had a BIG school of guppies in my pond.


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a 30 gallon where I started with 4 platys about 6 months ago.

Now I have 27 platies and am looking for good homes for some!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, welcome
50g-Colony of aulo. Lwanda's
40g-Colony of undu reef "lemon jakes"
55g-Working on creating acolony of eureka reds
10gx5-Female holding tanks, fry grow out
55g-Growout
2x20L-Growout

HTH
MalawianPro


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I have two Pineapple Swordtail and 3 Guppies (2 Female 1 Male) in my 29 gallon.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

I think all of u have very nice fish tanks. Can any of u show some pics of them?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm raising HB Pastel, HB AOC, and Pastel Guppies in 9-5 gallon and 9-10 gallon tanks.
Tony


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Hiya... Welcome to the board!

90G- 2 red bellied pacus (And Jewel Cichlid, 2 Blue Gouramis, Auratus Cichlid, & unknown fish who will all be moved to a new tank next week)
55G- 1 Tiger Oscar & 1 Tiger Albino Oscar
29G- Buncha livebearers that I breed (can't recall how many of what right now)
10G x2- Grow out/fry tanks (mollies, swords, platies & guppies)
10G- Feeder tank
5G- Baby Mystery Snails... 2 violet/purple, 2 gold, 1 ivory, 1 baby blue, 1 jade, 2 walnut, & 3 striped brown. Whew.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I was going to post some pictures once I get a digital camera... but soon.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a white betta in a 2 gallon with some plants and ghost shrimp. that is until i set up my 10 gallon. im going to try and take some pictures tonight so I'll post them then.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

No you're not stupid... I'm the one  But no space to move... I dunno :sad: they have genrations there and nobody here will adopt them. I'm just afraid that the carps will grow and... Ouch!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

47 gallons: platys and swordtails
60 gallons: kuhli loaches and cardinal tetras (female bettas soon)
82 gallons; Yo-yo loaches and black tetras, bushynose plecos


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well i just redid my 50g so lil cloudy from yesterday:









My 40g Breeder:









10g Nano:









10G FRy Tanks:


































Well Enjoy!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow! very nice. on you 40g breeder, is that a backround, those fake hanging plants or what?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Fake background would look much better once it clears up..i just moved them tanks to my new place two weeks ago and just set that one up..


Gracias por los comments lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Awsome! the 10 gal nano is cool! I though marine tanks must be big?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Awsome! the 10 gal nano is cool! I though marine tanks must be big?


they dont have to be big, theyre just easier to maintain that way


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

But the bigger the tank is, the easier the maintaince is, right?  Thanks anyway...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

They are i am watching a 46g bow tank on ebay right now, as for the reef tank, hence the name "nano tank" lol meant to be small, they are considered a real challenge if u can tackle something smaller then that, then give urself a big pat on the back and i mean that, smaller tanks are 10x harder then big tanks(til u get that 220g then may be less work lol)


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

those are very nice pics and they are great quality


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

malawianpro
your 10 gallon looks so big in the picture...how'd you do that?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

thanx, to get it to look good instead of taking shot head on, go from the side a little bit, and take angle shot, all tanks look small (usuaully) from head on shots.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

This is my tank make-up.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

*My fishies!*

I have what's in my signature, plus a Betta at work in my cubicle.
My guppies had 3 batches of fry, but now they seem to have quit... for a while? I still have 3 of the fry left, kept in my little planted tank, and I may sell them soon.

Pictures are here
http://vivid-dawn.50megs.com/Love/Aquariums.html


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

MalawianPro, your tanks look nice.

well, just to get back on topic. if you talking about what livebearer i have, i have a reverse trio of orange tail goodied and a pair of ameca splendens. they live in a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Just started a 10 gallon breeder tank, but nothing is in it yet. Once I get the filter situation solved, I'm going to put some zebras in it to cycle it the rest of the way. Then I'm going to raise my swordtails.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx, i try to make them all look good since i always have company over and like my tanks to look best, wait til u see where i place the African Show tank!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

your tanks look awesome as usual, MalawianPro
I like how your tanks look so blue, vivid-dawn!

I have a fairly heavily planted 15 gallon tank with
5 zebra danios
2 albino cories
2 platys
2 mollys
1 dwarf gourami
3 platy fry
some ghost shrimp (if they havent all gotten eaten yet, lol)

and an over-filtered 2.5 gallon with 3 blue mickey mouse platys


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey have any of u tried any fiber optic aquarium things? i am thinking for my display tank to have it changing for the season, xmas ya know have xmas town and so on..


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I have a 90 gallon w/ Discus, a 5 gallon w/ a Betta, an empty 10 gallon til I move hehe. And an empty 55 gallon that once I move will be starting another African Cichlid tank  Not idea for the 10 gallon maybe just a hospital tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Hey have any of u tried any fiber optic aquarium things? i am thinking for my display tank to have it changing for the season, xmas ya know have xmas town and so on..


i have, and they look awesome. i think theyd look sweeter in your tank mp. we have a catstle and 2 clams. theyre not in the tanks but they were, so id take a pic for ya if i could. also its a great way to see what your fish are doing when its lights out! i saw a crystal somewhere and they look nice too.


----------

